# Anniversary



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I'm just throwing ideas around in my head, but I could use an opinion or two. Me and my Boyfriend's 6 month anniversary is coming up, and we decided to give gifts for it. So now I'm thinking about what to get him. and I just CAN NOT figure what to get. He's a very practical person, so I don't want to get him something he can't use. He also likes Soccer, the outdoors (he's an eagle scout), technology, minimalizism, money, history, he's a math/economics and political science major, he likes army stuff but not the army itself, he likes jack russels, badmitton, video games (older systems or mac comp), aaaand he's working on loosing weight/building muscle, but I'm hesitant to get him something related to that because I don't want him to change 

So here are my ideas so far. For his birthday I got him a DVD and some fake poop and a stuffed animal . . . . so I want this to be a bit better. BUT also on the cheaper side, because in my last relationship I went all out on a gift for christmas and he broke up with me the next week  Plus I don't know what this BF is getting me.

ANYWHO, my ideas so far:

- A camping trip
- An Airsoft Gun (http://www.trueswords.com/airsoft-power ... 4_106.html)
- A Leather journal (http://www.findgift.com/gift-ideas/pid-280470/)
- Money Soap (http://www.findgift.com/gift-ideas/pid-203388/) (I'll prob get him this along with something else, I think he'd really like it)
- Personalized Pocket Knife (http://www.findgift.com/gift-ideas/pid-255873/)
- Survival Kit (http://www.knifecenter.com/item/GB00070 ... rvival-kit)

I like the knife idea best, because he could carry it around with him, but I can't seem to find a nice one that's small and affordable and not just for display purposes. Like I said, I'm most definitely getting the soap, and then I'll just get something else in addition . . . . Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

OH and on a completely different note, I just had an image of me buying a barn and land and just living in the hay room because I can't afford a house but I can keep the land and my goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the anniversary... :thumb:

I like the knife idea as well...men love knifes and it comes in handy alot of times...well for mine anyway... :thumb:

Try Walmart for knifes in the sporting section..... they may have reasonable prices there... :wink:

http://www.walmart.com/browse/Hunting-K ... s/_/N-96hr


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Get him a goat! :laugh: Since he's a practical kind of guy, tell him that goat's are VERY useful, and goats are also very "outdoorsy" hobbies. All that hay lifting, hoof trimming and goat chasing will help get him fit, if that's what he wants; and studying those genetics behind each animal is always great brain work. :wink: Voila! The perfect gift! LOL.

I'm terrible when it comes to shopping for guys... My dad and brothers are close to impossible to shop for!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Get him a goat!


 :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh yeah i'm sure he'll love a goat! :laugh: :doh: 

I just wanted to say I LOVE the knife idea!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

He's sooo funny when it comes to goats. Actually, I'm trying to slip secretly to him to get ME a goat for our anniversary    He's allergic to like, EVERYTHING though, so a goat is not so helpful if he wants to breathe :laugh: :laugh: 

I'm thinking knife is the best option . . . hmmmmmmm . . . now how do i decide on one . . . xD

:edit: omg, i was planing on doing a knife search, and a knife ad came on the tv! THEY ARE WATCHING MEEE!!!

(did I mention my bf is more paranoid than me?? :laugh


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: 

...When you go into the store to pick one out...tell the person there what your price range is and maybe see which ones would be the best quality of those or which ones they would recommend. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> edit: omg, i was planing on doing a knife search, and a knife ad came on the tv! THEY ARE WATCHING MEEE!!!
> 
> (did I mention my bf is more paranoid than me?? :laugh


 :ROFL:

The knifes are talking to you...saying pick me...pick me.... :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Knife idea is great! 
Good luck in the search.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow gifts at 6mo? hehe  Me and hubby have been married for...let me think a minute <LOL>...9 1/2 years and I don't even think we've bought each other an anniversary gift...ever LOL

with that said...since it's 6 months, why not just split the cost of a night out? He buys dinner, you buy the movie? Something simple, but something you can do together, and enjoy? Or do something else that you enjoy.

Oh I remember the days of buying gifts though. My ex husband, I used to buy what I could for him, and even when I first got together with my husband.
Speaking of anniversarys....YESTERDAY would have been me and my ex husband's marriage anniversary! How ironic...LOL


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

We always split prices, so it wouldn't be anything special :/

Plus its both our first 6mon, so its kinda unique. I was thinking a camping trip would be fun though


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Ooohh ooohh oohh! I've got it!
You could give him a positive pregancy test! 
That'll stop him dead in his tracks!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Amos said:


> Ooohh ooohh oohh! I've got it!
> You could give him a positive pregancy test!
> That'll stop him dead in his tracks!


OMG You didn't just say that...LOL!!!! :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I did!
I'm tired and a few breaths away from lunacy. Bear with me! Tehe. Bear! Get him a bear!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Ooohh ooohh oohh! I've got it!
> You could give him a positive pregancy test!
> That'll stop him dead in his tracks!


 That would be so mean.... no.. I wouldn't do that... :doh:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Ah hahaha i thought about giving him a card that said "Congrats on the new baby"! Because we always give each other the wrong holiday cards (on purpose). But instead I got him a regular card. I'm also thinking about getting him a hand granade. Which is cheap and empty and I think he'd really like it


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Yikes! a hand granade! Isn't thAT A BIT DANGEROUS!? OOPS, I'm sounding like a mom or grandmother...I like the knife idea AND THE $ soap. I think you are sooo cute to get him fake poop for his birthday.
My first present to my ..now husband of 5 years, was a Madagaskar hissing cockroach. He loved it and named it George and I knew at the moment that we where meant to be together.  
Happy anniversary.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks willow! And the granade comes uncharged or unloaded or whatever. Its designed for display haha.

Hmm, a hissing cockroach . . . Brandon isn't really much of an animal guy come to think of it :laugh: I forced him to hold one of the chicks and he looked so confused because he didn't know what to do with it xD










he's a sweetie  though he tries to bury it under manliness sometimes :laugh:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

You guys are cuties! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice couple you two...  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

